# SPRING BEAR



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

I HAVE 5PTS FOR BEAR AND HOPE TO DRAW IN THE NEXT YEAR OR SO. I HAVE HUNTED BEAR IN ALASKA, IDAHO AND MONTANA BUT I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BEAR IN UTAH. I HAVE HEARD THAT SAN JUAN AND THE BOOKCLIFFS ARE GREAT PLACES TO GO. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INSIGHT OR EXPERIENCES ON EITHER OF THESE TWO UNITS FOR SPRING BEAR?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I helped my son on his bear hunt 2 years ago. The spring bear hunt ended before the bears came out of hibernation. :evil:


----------

